# The "Combat Medic"



## nairna (20 Nov 2009)

Hey everyone, I have a question that I simply can not find anywhere else. I have not spoken to a recruiter as this question is more for my friends benifit than mine, though I enjoy learning new things. I have submited my application for Infantry Officer, and my friend who wants to join the CF as well has not yet because we cant find out what occupation, or what the steps are to becoming a medic in a platoon, or squad. "Combat medics" a  journal submited by Colonel David Salsibury and Dr. Allen English titeled Prognosis 2020. Link is:
 http://www.journal.forces.gc.ca/vo4/no2/doc/v4n2-p45-54-eng.pdf
I was wondering if Medical Technician leads to this as a specialization upon completion of the required courses? The US Army has a "combat medic" called 68W, so that was easy to find and understand, but I cant find anything for the CF. Perhaps someone could help me understand how one becomes a medic in a combat arms unit. 

Thanks everyone,
Anthony


----------



## AmmoTech90 (20 Nov 2009)

A med tech is a med tech is a med tech.

You might get posted to Moose Jaw, you might get posted to an Inf Bn (probably not right from your initial trades training).

Having looked at the article I think the authors are referring to TCCC (Tactical Combat Care Course?) qualified soldiers.  These are not med techs, but rather other trades who have taken a more intensive battlefield care course.


----------



## nairna (20 Nov 2009)

Thank you for your info,

I do understand that a med tech is a med tech, my question tho is,  does that lead, down the road, a medic in a combat unit? or does one join infantry and specialize in field medical aid? There is so little information on this topic. That article in my last post refers to "combat medics" quite often and there are a some articles from CBC about combat medics in the middle east being most cruicial to the survival of some of the attacked upon soldiers. There is no info on how to becomes one tho, that is what I am trying to find out.

Thanks again
Anthony


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Nov 2009)

As a Med Tech you may be posted to an Infantry unit, but the CF does not have "combat" medics.  What you do is just a matter of where you are posted.

Yes, the article you posted mentions combat medics, but it seems to be more about American troops or the developing of an advanced course for medics in the CF.  AFAIK, that hasn't been done yet, but medics do get courses such as BTLS and ACLS.


----------



## medicineman (20 Nov 2009)

There is no specialty of "combat medic" in the CF.  You can get posted to army units and do army stuff, including end up in combat - it's all a matter of where you're going to work.  The 68W in the US Army is the base entry level medic - and is known by the title of "Health Care Specialist".  The MOS has specialist tracks, but everyone starts out this way.
http://www.cs.amedd.army.mil/68w/
http://usmilitary.about.com/od/enlistedjobs/a/68w.htm

Hope this helps.

MM


----------



## Armymedic (20 Nov 2009)

There are no "combat medics" in the CF. A Med Tech is a Med Tech, everyone is the same.

What differs is the unit you support.

Outside CANSOFCOM, there are no medics posted to any land based combat units. As a Med Tech you wil be posted to whatever heath services unit, and tasked out to specific supported units as required. 

The only true role right now is Role 1 medics in support of cbt arms companies or squadrons deployed in Aghanistan. Not likely something you will see unless you are in right now.

Until we are done with the Afghan adventure, there will not be enough QL5A or B medics to go around to have the 1:2 OR 1:3 companylatoon medics ratio in support of nondeployed infantry units.

ps-in my experience as a infantry unit medic from Cpl to Sgt, the smallest unit size you will support is a platoon. On a mission specific task, you might be supporting a section, but that is the exception.


----------



## nairna (21 Nov 2009)

Oh ok, I see, thank you very much for your information everyone, it was much appreciated.

Anthony


----------

